# Everest View Hotel - Nepal Aug 08



## ltpjrs (Sep 8, 2008)

History first and about myself.
I have just returned for a 36 day expedition to Nepal. Our trek was from Jiri to Kala Phattar (5550m ASL) a famous trek in Nepal in fact it was the route that the early expeditions to Mt Everest took including Hillary. I was team leader to a group of 16 students (16-18) and 5 leaders. I have previously trekked to 6100m in India. 

We had an acclimatiasation day at Namche Bizzar where we were to climb to the Everest View hotel for a cup of tea and bite to eat. Whilst the students were eating I snook off to have a look round. 

History of the hotel.
In March of 1999, the Guinness Book of Records bestowed upon Hotel Everest View the title of Highest Placed Hotel in the World. This hotel is situated 13,000 ft (3,964 m) above sea level in Sagarmatha National Park in the Southern Khumbu region of Nepal. With its luxurious accommodations, guests stay overlooking the Himalayan peaks and Mt. Everest. 

A Japanese construction company, Trans Himalayan Tours Ltd, built the Hotel Everest View in 1968. In October of 1973, the hotel opened its doors for the first time. The hotel was built with the intentions of attracting wealthy Japanese tourists seeking luxurious getaways that offered a breathtaking view of Mt. Everest. In order to accommodate tourists, the Shyangboche airstrip was built to receive private plans and helicopters. 

Unfortunately, the Japanese tourists encountered some difficulties adjusting from a lower altitude to 10,000 ft above sea level. Tourists flying into the Shyangboche airstrip from Japan experienced horrible motion sickness, including nausea and vomiting. Even though Hotel Everest View offered a beautiful view of the surrounding peaks and high-quality accommodations, guests were unable to enjoy themselves. 

Hotel management tried desperately to resolve the issue by supplying guests with oxygen tanks, but the problem still remained. It was after several deaths were reported that the government finally took action and forced the Shyangboche airstrip to shut down, leaving Japanese tourists to fly into Lukla (9,200 ft) and walk three-days up the mountainside. 

Elimination of chartered flights into Shyangboche airstrip caused a devastating affect on tourism for Hotel Everest View. Very few tourists would endure the three-day hike up the mountainside to enjoy the amenities of the hotel. Business declined rapidly and left the facility bare. Since than, the Shyangboche airstrip has reopened to transport gear and supplies to Mount Everest. Tourists that are accustomed to the altitude fly into Shyangboche airstrip to visit the Hotel Everest View. 

Tourists still climb up the mountainside from Namche Bazaar, in the Himalayas, to stay at Hotel Everest View. Although the menu has changed from ravishing meals to light food and hot and cold beverages, this Japanese run establishment's accommodations are still breathtaking. For a reasonable rate ($170-$270 per night), guests can enjoy a luxurious room overlooking the surrounding peaks. 

Hotel Everest View is staffed with Sherpa people, who are natives to the Mt. Everest region. 'Om mani padme hum', a Tibetan Buddhist mantra, is inscribed on the hotel interior walls. These ancient stone carvings serve as a constant reminder of the Sherpas' deep religious beliefs. A Sherpa tour guide is on hand for guests. 












Restraunt





Oxygen










Rooms






























Bathroom















Suite
















Corridors the roof now leaks so the carpet has been pulled back











Posters ans shop






















Hope you enjoyed a look at the world highest hotel


----------



## Gibbo (Sep 8, 2008)

All those pics and not one of Everest from the hotel window?


----------



## smileysal (Sep 8, 2008)

What a fantastic place. Would love to go there, love the pic of the peaks complete with the heights of them all.

Did you take any pics of Everest itself? Excellent pics, really like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## freebird (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, you are so lucky.  Would have loved to see the view! The hotel is so dated but then again people don't go for the five star accomadation! I love the humidified o2 too! Nice set of pics, good one!


----------



## ltpjrs (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry no views of Everest from the Hotel. It was obscured by cloud as it was on the day we climed Kala Phattar.


----------

